# number of people in each category for vaccine?



## johnwilliams (21 Feb 2021)

just wondering ,we are hearing about amount of people being vaccinated each week 
so just wondering could anyone tell me how many people in each category (roughly)
in real numbers ,not percentages?


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Feb 2021)

I have definitely seen an info graphic with a pyramid like that but can't find it again.

There are 72,500 people aged over 85.
There are 370,000 people aged between 18 and 64 were ranked at number seven.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Feb 2021)

An estimate from the Sunday Business Post - has different figures for group 7 that has been listed over the weekend.


----------



## Sunny (22 Feb 2021)

Does this not mean that pregnant women and children will need to be vaccinated to achieve 'herd immunity' considering 100% of other groups won't choose to be vaccinated. And none of the vaccines are licensed for Children?


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (22 Feb 2021)

Sunny said:


> Does this not mean that pregnant women and children will need to be vaccinated to achieve 'herd immunity' considering 100% of other groups won't choose to be vaccinated. And none of the vaccines are licensed for Children?


There are some trials on effectiveness of vaccines on children planned,  pregnancy will always be a gap but I'd imagine women who are pregnant will get the vaccine after their baby arrives. 

The above figures wouldn't be 100% accurate either but are probably the best we'll ever get


----------



## johnwilliams (26 Feb 2021)

thanks for that chart ,we hear weekly vaccinated numbers  and total vaccinated out of how many in that group.
but knowing the numbers remaining to be vaccinated based on above graph and how close/closer  we are to the  next group is for me a morale booster


----------



## SlurrySlump (5 Apr 2021)

Do we know when they start vaccinating the over 65 year olds?


----------



## Bronco Lane (7 Apr 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> Do we know when they start vaccinating the over 65 year olds?


I think that there will be an advertising campaign asking you to register online.  But when.....


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> But when.....


After the 25 year old teachers?


----------



## Sophrosyne (7 Apr 2021)

SlurrySlump said:


> Do we know when they start vaccinating the over 65 year olds?



Keep an eye on the Data Hub.

It will give you some idea of how vaccination is moving through the cohorts.

It shows numbers vaccinated so far in each cohort.

The data is a few days behind so for today it shows the numbers vaccinated up to April 4th.

However, it is updated regularly.

Bear in mind that 2nd dose vaccines are factored in from ongoing supplies as they must be administered within, I think, a twelve-week period of the first dose.


----------



## Paul O Mahoney (7 Apr 2021)

Bronco Lane said:


> I think that there will be an advertising campaign asking you to register online.  But when.....


From the 19th the portal should be online by then too.


----------



## Powderfinger (7 Apr 2021)

Not the first time you've had a snide dig at teachers Purple, did you enjoy school yourself? You previously posted that children don't spread the virus which is false given the high positivity rates in childcare settings. These 25 year old teachers are the ones going into primary school classrooms with 30 unmasked humans some of whom - and I've had it happen to me - sneeze and snot into your face and all over your hands. How comfortable would you be with that? 

I accept that it's lower risk than with adults but it's a damn sight higher risk than for those HSE employees working from home who got themselves vaccinated. For the record, I support the age-based rollout because it targets those at higher risk of serious health issues first and - I suspect the real reason - it's so simple even the labyrinthine Irish healthcare system should be able to manage it.


----------



## Leo (7 Apr 2021)

Powderfinger said:


> You previously posted that children don't spread the virus which is false given the high positivity rates in childcare settings.



The same report that showed up to a 10% positivity rate in childcare settings clearly stated schools were lower risk. The 25 year old teachers aren't the ones dying with Covid.


----------



## tomdublin (7 Apr 2021)

Are "18-54 year olds" still to be treated as s single group?  That doesn't seem to make much sense to me.  Why not start with the 54 year olds and go down a year incrementally every couple of days?


----------



## Powderfinger (7 Apr 2021)

I agree Leo,


Leo said:


> The same report that showed up to a 10% positivity rate in childcare settings clearly stated schools were lower risk. The 25 year old teachers aren't the ones dying with Covid.


 which is why I said I support the age-based rollout.


----------



## EasilyAmused (7 Apr 2021)

Compare a teacher with someone on a checkout in a Supermarket.
Good pay vs low pay
Public vs private
Union vs non-union
30 kids vs 100’s adults
Bubbles vs non-bubbles
Etc, etc, etc. 

The teachers want all the praise and glory of being a “front line worker” but none of the reality.


----------



## Bronco Lane (7 Apr 2021)

Powderfinger said:


> These 25 year old teachers are the ones going into primary school classrooms with 30 unmasked humans


Why should only one of the people in the classroom be vaccinated?


----------



## Powderfinger (7 Apr 2021)

Let's look at your points from a contagion point of view:
Good pay vs low pay: virus doesn't care
Public vs private: virus doesn't care
Union vs non-union: virus doesn't care
30 kids vs 100’s adults: a second-level teacher could have 8 or 9 different classes, i.e. over 200 teenagers. Granted they are masked and probably distanced so that's similar to a supermarket worker. Primary teachers spend five hours a day with 30 unmasked pupils. Time spent indoors is a key factor. A plastic screen isn't an option. Contact between supermarket workers and shoppers is relatively brief and transient.
Bubbles vs non-bubbles: not quite sure what your point is.

Anyone who really knows what's going on in schools this year understands. I repeat, I am in favour of the age-based rollout.


----------



## Deiseblue (7 Apr 2021)

Just as an aside , Dunnes , Supervalu and Tesco are unionised.
As are Brown Thomas , Marks and Spencers , Penneys,  Argos and Boots amongst others.


----------



## peemac (7 Apr 2021)

tomdublin said:


> Are "18-54 year olds" still to be treated as s single group?  That doesn't seem to make much sense to me.  Why not start with the 54 year olds and go down a year incrementally every couple of days?


It will be in 5year groups, so 50-54 will be 1st group followed by 45-49 etc


----------



## Purple (7 Apr 2021)

Powderfinger said:


> Not the first time you've had a snide dig at teachers Purple, did you enjoy school yourself?


T’was a bit of a Parson’s egg. I’d some great teachers and some dreadful ones. 
I have a general dislike of self-aggrandisement and bombast. That probably why I dislike groups and individuals who put themselves on pedestals and teachers certainly do that. 
Let’s be honest, many second level teachers didn’t know what to do when they left school so they did an Arts degree. They didn’t know what to do after that so they did a H-Dip and kind of fell into teaching. It’s not brain surgery and it’s not clearing land mines. It’s just a job.   


Powderfinger said:


> You previously posted that children don't spread the virus which is false


Where did I do that?


Powderfinger said:


> I accept that it's lower risk than with adults but it's a damn sight higher risk than for those HSE employees working from home who got themselves vaccinated.


Agreed. Do you think it is right that they were vaccinated? I know that Union membership means you set the bar as low as possible for what’s acceptable but really?


Powderfinger said:


> For the record, I support the age-based rollout because it targets those at higher risk of serious health issues first and - I suspect the real reason - it's so simple even the labyrinthine Irish healthcare system should be able to manage it.


I agree on both points. What’s the problem?

By the way, did you hear the 28 year old teacher on NewsTalk at lunchtime today? He was brilliant.


----------

